# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Anyone made fibreglass repairs DIY?

## Russian 22.

I have an eye on a bodykit for my car that is at a good price (around 200 bucks).

However the draw back is that each bit needs some fixing. some more than others. 

I don't mind giving it a go however no one I know has actually done it. Everyone just paid a body shop to do it which would negate the whole appeal as I could buy something in good condition when you take into account the labour.

I know multiple layers of the glass mat with care taken so you don't have to grind it down, bog in the hard to profile areas'

Cheers

----------


## matto1234

Have you priced up epoxy resin and cloth to do the job? Id guess it would be easier for you to buy a new bumper and be done with it. 

Cut cloth to size
Mix up the epoxy and MEK
Dab a bit on the work area
Put cloth on worksite
dab resin around to get it all inplace
Brush resin all over to saturate it an close it up
Add more cloth and epoxy to build it up as needed

----------


## Longranger

Easier peasy, but you'll need to do grinding anyway to provide a key for the top layers. West epoxy system is the best as they can supply additives to make adhesive and fairing compound to any consistency depending on if you are bonding glass or carbon fibre, and then fairing it off after......have a go and you will find the exercise very satisfying

----------


## Bill999

its not hard but it will never look as good as new

iv done like above 

wet the area with the resin then place your perfectly cut piece on there and apply more resin

the hard part is making it not look like a dogs breakfast

----------


## Russian 22.

> Have you priced up epoxy resin and cloth to do the job? Id guess it would be easier for you to buy a new bumper and be done with it. 
> 
> Cut cloth to size
> Mix up the epoxy and MEK
> Dab a bit on the work area
> Put cloth on worksite
> dab resin around to get it all inplace
> Brush resin all over to saturate it an close it up
> Add more cloth and epoxy to build it up as needed


not yet, The front lip, rear lip would go for 200 bucks each and usually not in the right colour.

this has gel coat/white paint.

I'll have to price it up including rattle cans in the right colour.

cheers

----------


## Russian 22.

> its not hard but it will never look as good as new
> 
> iv done like above 
> 
> wet the area with the resin then place your perfectly cut piece on there and apply more resin
> 
> the hard part is making it not look like a dogs breakfast


the car is average cosmetically but looks pretty run of the mill. everyone runs TRD kits and this is one from japan that needs some love

----------


## gonetropo

fi glass work is as easy as spotting the blind guy at the nudist beach.............................its not hard

----------

